# Información acerca del castillo de Neuschwanstein



## caldeflow

No sé si esta traducción que he hecho es buena. ¿Puede alguien ayudarme?


 *Neuschwanstein ("Nuevo cisne de piedra", en español), situado en Baviera, Alemania, es uno de los más celebres castillos neoclásicos. Fue mandado construir por Luis II de Bavieraen el año 1866.*
***
*
*Neuschwanstein** (<<Nuevo cisne de piedra>> im Spanisch), mit Sitz in Bayern, Deutschland, ist eines der berühmtesten Schlösser neoklassischen. Sein Bau wurde durch befahl Ludwig II von Bayern im Jahr 1866.*


La oración subrayada es de la que más dudo.


P.D.: Si no conocen ese castillo busquen alguna imagen en Internet porque merece la pena.


----------



## AlbinWorld

Mi propuesta:
Sein Bau wurde von Ludwig II von Bayern im Jahr 1866 befahl.
El verbo principal al final. Y cuando es "debido a alguien" creo que es "von" y cuando es "debido a algo" creo que es "durch".


----------



## caldeflow

Gracias por responder.
Tengo alguna otra opción de otro foro, a ver qué te parece (los cambios se marcan en rojo): 
*Neuschwanstein (<<Nuevo cisne de piedra>> in Spanisch), in Bayern, Deutschland, ist eines der berühmtesten neoklassizistischen Schlösser. Es wurde 1866 durch Ludwig II von Bayern errichtet.

*Respecto de lo que decías de "durch" y "von", buscaré teoría y ya te digo, es que todos me han dicho que "durch" estaba bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## AlbinWorld

En la primera oración no me había fijado, ya que tu duda estaba más en la segunda, pero ahora que lo marcas en rojo, yo pondría "auf Spanisch".
Bueno, me he levantado a comentarlo con una compañera que es Austríaca, y me dice que tanto "in Spanisch" como "auf Spanisch" le suena bien. Poner el año sin preposición (yo no lo hubiera hecho) también le suena bien. Entre "durch" y "von" (y no es porque lo escriba yo) dice que suena mejor "von" aunque aceptaría ambas. Y finalmente nos propone un cambio:
Es wurde 1866 von Ludwig II von Bayern in Auftrag gegeben.
Digamos que lo encargó.


----------



## caldeflow

Muchas gracias, de verdad. Yo no podría haberlo hecho en mejor. Creo que finalmente optaré por esta última opción. Gracias por todas las molestias que has tomado.
Saludos.


----------



## tutyses

*yo lo diria asi

Neuschwanstein (<<Nuevo cisne de piedra>> auf Spanisch), in Bayern, Deutschland, ist eines der berühmtesten neoklassizistischen Schlösser. Es wurde 1866 durch Ludwig II aus/von  Bayern errichtet.*


----------

